# Aiwa nsx-990



## J02E (Ene 18, 2010)

Hola queria saber si el problema ese pude ser causado por el integrado stk4182 II o bien que otra cosa puede ser, el equipo prende todo normal y la unica falla que tiene es que el sonido del canal izquierdo suena bajo.Tengo 2 equipos con el mismo problema.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 18, 2010)

la respuesta es simple y tiene 2 alternativas:

1) falla o se quemó el preamplificador izquierdo
2) falla o se quemó la etapa de potencia izquierda (el STK4182)

por otra parte si la respuesta fuese la 2, puede deberse a 2 causas más.

1) encendiste el equipo y le diste potencia, sin colocar ningún parlante en la salida izquierda...quemando la potencia....
2) colocaste varios parlantes en paralelo en la salida izquierda disminuyendo la impedancia, generando un casi cortocircuito quemando la potencia.

saludos.


----------



## J02E (Ene 19, 2010)

hola y gracias por responder te cuento que cambie el stk4182 en uno de los equipos y ya funciona bien, en el otro hice lo mismo pero no funciona sigue fallando un canal lo que empece a notar es que hace como un chispazo cuando coloco el cable del parlante en el canal que falla, esa falla puede ser el preamplificador, si es asi a donde esta situado el mismo?


----------



## aguilucho-mdq (Ene 20, 2010)

Yo te aconsejo que descargues el datasheet de integrado y ahi mismo suelen poner el circuito  que por lo general salvo algunas resistencias mas o menos es universal para casi todos los amplificadores integrados híbridos.Fijate en cuales patitas ingresan las señales de los canales y los que antecede a esto seria la etapa preamplificadora, conectale un amplificador o en algunos casos se llegan a escuchar con unos auriculares esos de usb player, y te fijas si tiene señal. Si llega señal en los dos canales algo de la etapa amplificadora esta mal, si no a revisar la pre.

pd: agrego algo que omití, al conectar un amplificadorcito o los auriculares tenes que desvicular en señal la etapaamplificadora de el pre.


----------



## ibdali (Feb 1, 2010)

lo del chispazo me hace pensar que es el STK(o cualquier componente asociado a la etapa de potencia), no el pre.


----------



## uli__f (Ene 19, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro. Quería armar un amplificador y he leido que este es un caño. Alguno tiene el diagrama de potencia de este minicomponente? O el diagrama en general. Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2017)

Buscalo en google como manual de servicio de ese modelo, lo encotraras con suma facilidad
Es un equipo bueno pero a que le llamas tu un caño???? yo lu utilizo conectado a mi computadora


----------



## uli__f (Ene 19, 2017)

Digo un caño, haciendo referencia a que es muy bueno. Pero solo necesito el pre y la estapa de potencia. Se me dificulta diferenciarlo. Por si alguien tenía ya ese diagrama en algun lado.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 19, 2017)

Los diagramas estan en el siguiente SM subido en tres partes *.rar a unir, para los modelos AIWA NSX-990 992 XG-990. Y de paso queda por si a alguien más lo llega a necesitar


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2017)

Entras por la entrada auxiliar(hay que seleccionarla en el frente)  y si no utilzas la etapa de potencia sola pero te perderas el muy excelente equalizador programble que incorpora


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 19, 2017)

A mi se me_ jorobó_ uno, de repente un dia aparece el reloj sin parpadear ni nada, a medio prender y congelado en "12:00 am"

Se habrá muerto el microprocesador? una lastima, hacia poquito le habia puesto el modulo STK nuevo


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2017)

No por lo general eran algunos componentes que estan cerca del micro cuando no había que resoldar las patas del mismo.


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 19, 2017)

y si unos dias antes cayo en casa un rayo que destruyo central telefonica, 2 switchs ethernet, y 3 placas de red, ademas de la fuente de un hometheater, el motor del porton y dos fuentes de alimentacion atx? pa mi que palmo el micro  pero lo voy a revisar completo a ver si encuentro algo que funcione, ya lei por ahi que hay un pin (no recuerdo el nombre, es un reseto algo asi), que si lo desconecto, todo lo demas puede funcionar, de ultima, separo las placas y enciendo manualmente el amplificador, una lastima porque pierdo el equalizador y el selector de entradas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2017)

Yo tengo éste , un cañito Japonés


----------



## pandacba (Ene 19, 2017)

Tengo el mismo!!!(aparte del 990) esos modelos eran los mejores
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FuegoMp3 si te muestra el reloj parado, no creo que sea el micro ya que el display lo maneja el micro
Fijate que esten todas las tensiones presentes, puede estar faltando alguna


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 19, 2017)

Si , es de dos vias , lleva cables aparte para los tweeters 

[ Fuegomp3 , Micro y cristal andan]


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 19, 2017)

gracias chicos, cuando lo revise posteo resultados, ojala ande, porque le tuve que arreglar varias cosas para que quede andando y no quisiera desmantelarlo!


----------



## uli__f (Ene 20, 2017)

Gracias por la sugerencia pandacba. Alguien tiene algún otro consejo? O es sólo sentarse bien a mirar el diagrama.. 
PD: Muchas gracias hellfire4 por el digrama


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2017)

También en lugar de mutilarlo podrias agregar un placa usb para mp3


----------



## uli__f (Ene 20, 2017)

Sí sería bárbaro. No se hace mucho lío para armar esa parte ya?


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2017)

Como muchos ya no usan cassettes solemos quitar el mecanismo fijamos las compuertas y en una de ellas colocamos la placa que viene con frente y control remoto admite USB  y SD


----------



## uli__f (Ene 20, 2017)

Muy práctica es plaquita. Como es el nombre bien? y donde puedo conseguirla.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ene 20, 2017)

ulisesferero dijo:


> Muy práctica es plaquita. Como es el nombre bien? y donde puedo conseguirla.



Módulo Mp3 Usb/sd/fm/aux C/ Bluetooth Con Control Remoto

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/modulo-usb-para-armar-tu


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2017)

La podes conseguir en mercado libre  o en muchas casas de electrónica donde seguro la conseguis a mejor precio
Aca en Córdoba las consigo entre $250 y $300
Del tipo que te mostre en la foto es una de las mejores pero no es la única


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 21, 2017)

Bueno, para los que me respondieron por mi problema, les tengo que decir, ustedes no saben nada!

Ni micro, ni voltajes ni nada, simplemente... habia que ponerlo de costado, y el equipo enciende lo mas bien   

Se ve que hay algun falso contacto en alguno de los conectores de la placa frontal con la principal.

Al margen del chiste (obvio que saben, y mucho ) voy a repasar todas esas soldaduras, incluyendo la placa que esta detras del potenciometro de volumen porque a veces pierde la masa.

Saludos y mil gracias por la mano 



Ver el archivo adjunto 152647


----------



## Fuegomp3 (Ene 23, 2017)

Quise editar el post anterior pero no pude, es para avisar que encontré la falla, mala soldadura en un transistor de la fuente, mas especificamente el Q104, un 2sc1815 (npn) que en conjunto con el Q101, 2sb1370 (PNP) conforman un regulador de voltaje. 

Ese era todo el problema, lo dejo posteado por si a alguien le sucede lo mismo.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## uli__f (Feb 9, 2017)

Muchas gracias por la información hellfire4 y pandacba. Voy a ver dentro de los recursos que tengo y que es lo que hago jaja. Un Saludo! que tengan un buen día.


----------



## Alvmauro48 (Ene 27, 2022)

Tengo un aiwa nsx-990...que no enciende nada. Solo al enchufarlo prende parte de la pantalla..pero ni si quiera se prenden las luces de las teclas...solo pantalla..alguien me ayuda?
Eso solo muestra .ni si quiera completa los numeros..los muedmstra cortados


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 28, 2022)

O tienes un problema de alimentacion, o el cristal murio, o la E.E.P.R.O.M., o el microcontrolador paso a mejor vida...

Medidas que realizaste?


----------



## Alvmauro48 (Ene 28, 2022)

Aun no le eh hecho nada..solo verifique y resolde algunas soldaduras frias que tenia..quizas empieze midiendo capacitores para ver si hay alguno en corto..igual las resistencias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 28, 2022)

Sin medir y realizar las primeras comprobaciones de tu parte, dificil podamos ayudarte...


----------

